# places to live



## bling!! (Mar 21, 2013)

What is Mirdif like? Is it a suitable place for families? Are there compounds with swimming pools and other amenities? What's Jumeirah 1 like? Which areas offer value for money, but at the same time are suitable for families with a good community feel? Help?!


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello bling!!

Mirdif is very nice and well established with a big expat community and is very suitable for families.

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Apartments for rent in Shorooq Mirdif, Dubai | DPG | DPG

Good luck!


----------



## truepulse (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi bling!!
Mirdiff is kind of more affordable community to live in whereas.. Jumeirah surely has expat community is very heavy on pocket.... Though am sure the house allowance is there in the package!!! You might save some in Mirdiff ...both are good!! Jumeirah on the other hand is more of a beautiful and buzzing place to live at... While Mirdiff is quite and peaceful... Except for the flights taking off!!!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

bling!! said:


> What is Mirdif like? Is it a suitable place for families? Are there compounds with swimming pools and other amenities? What's Jumeirah 1 like? Which areas offer value for money, but at the same time are suitable for families with a good community feel? Help?!


What area are you going to be working in and which schools are you looking at?

This will have a massive impact on where you should then look at for living.

A few things to remember - traffic is often horrific at peak times and it can take twenty minutes to get through some big roundabouts, juctions and traffic intersections.
You only need a few of these on a journey to really spoil your day!!
Although petrol is cheap -we still spend 200-300 AED per week - as we do 100km per day just on the school run.

We live in a compound in Jumeirah and we find it a perfect location for work, school and leisure.

Cheers!

Steve


----------



## bling!! (Mar 21, 2013)

Work is in Silicon Oasis & we're looking at Repton & Wellington Academy also Regent. We're coming for our look/see in a few weeks so I'm hoping all will become clearer!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

bling!! said:


> Work is in Silicon Oasis & we're looking at Repton & Wellington Academy also Regent. We're coming for our look/see in a few weeks so I'm hoping all will become clearer!


Well if working in Silicon Oasis - then Mirdiff, Arabian Ranches and Motor City are all within a short commuting distance.
There are some lovely villas in Silicon Oasis but I believe most of these are for Emirates pilots - whose kids go to Gems Wellington Academy DSO!!

As discussed before, our son currently goes to GEMS DSO but is moving to Repton in September.

Once you have seen both - I challenge you to not be impressed with the Repton campus and facilities - it is very impressive (although the fees are pretty steep!!) - we just paid 54500 AED to them yesterday - ouch!!

Happy Hunting!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

bling!! said:


> What is Mirdif like? Is it a suitable place for families? Are there compounds with swimming pools and other amenities? What's Jumeirah 1 like? Which areas offer value for money, but at the same time are suitable for families with a good community feel? Help?!


I'm in Mirdif. Husband works in Shahjah and I work/kids school is in Al Soufah. We love it. On a compound of 7 villas, all western except 1, great evenings and weekends, great shops, kids activities, villa is 5 bed, over 3 floors and considerably less than we would pay down in Jumeriah etc. 

I love driving, even out here! So the travel doesn't bother us - it takes us about 40 mins each way, which is great conversation time with the kids. (except maybe weekends when I don't want to drive over to that side to drop or pick up kids and friends however, my teenagers are now using the metro regularly so that's cut that down. ). As a result of the journey - as opposed to the UK where I went one way, the teenagers got a bus for 30 minutes and my girl was in Child are - we have a much better family dialogue.

HTH
L


----------



## bling!! (Mar 21, 2013)

Did your son have to do an assessment for Repton? Our children are about to do them, just wondered what they're like?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

bling!! said:


> Did your son have to do an assessment for Repton? Our children are about to do them, just wondered what they're like?


Yes he had to do an assessment (1000 AED fee!).

This lasted approximately two and a half hours on a Sunday morning and included English comprehension, reading and maths tests.

Our son is currently year 3 - going into year 4 September.

We bought the English & Maths Bond Assessment books for his age range, about a month before the test - so that he could get some practice - as we believe the Repton tests are based on this book series.

Once test was done, we received the offer about a week later.

Best of luck!!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## bling!! (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for that. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Mimz (May 2, 2013)

Hi

I'm new to site so not really sure what I'm doing!

Just looking for a little advice on best place to live if working in the Hamriyah Free Zone. We have dogs so would be looking for a good place for them as well as us (married couple with no children).

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

What about the Marina? It's where my firm's putting me up. Good/bad? Also, what's good to eat/do when I'm there?


----------



## joanna28 (Apr 7, 2013)

The marina is lovely. Big expat area with lots of good restaurants, shops and bars. Def a place u wanna live x


----------



## Sahanasuresh (May 1, 2013)

Hi

My husband got job in jebel Ali.. Which place nearby is suitable for family accommodation . Please advice!!


----------

